# créer 1 clone du disque interne (OsX/BootCamp) vers disque externe avec commande dd possible?



## plovemax (4 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

après avoir cherché l'info je n'ai rien trouvé qui réponde à mes interrogations. (grosso modo je n'ai trouvé que des infos sur des copies de disques linux : problème de mots-clés de recherche?)

La situation : j'ai un disque ssd interne qui commence à se sentir à l'étroit, je veux donc le transférer vers un ssd externe plus volumineux que je monterai ensuite dans le macbook pro. La partie matériel ne me posera pas de problème. 
Voyons la partie "logicielle" du problème. J'ai sur mon disque une partition OsX (El Capitan), et une partition Windows (7 pro 64bit) installée via BOOTCAMP. Une rapide recherche m'oriente vers la création d'un clone mac avec SuperDuper ou CCC, et création d'une image disque puis restauration de la partition BootCamp avec WinClone. Seulement voilà WinClone est payant et cela me saoul d'acheter une licence pour une utilisation unique. 
Je précise que j'utilise cet ordinateur dans le cadre une activité professionnelle et je suis obligé d'utiliser une partition windows car la virtualisation ne fonctionne pas pour un de mes 2 logiciels pro windows-only (Il fonctionne avec un dongle USB de verouillage qui n'est pas reconnu par la machine virtuelle). J'en ai vraiment chier pour faire l'installation windows (et de ces 2 p*t**ns d'applications) et j'aimerais ne pas avoir à recommencer.

En creusant un peu plus je suis tombé sur la commande UNIX dd qui visiblement permet de copier bloc à bloc une partition ou un disque en entier.
D'après ce que je comprends je pourrais tenter 2 façons de faire :
1) cloner le disque avec _dd if= /mon_disque_interne of= /mon_disque_externe les_arguments_qui_vont_bien _mais alors il faudra que je modifie la taille de partitions à la main (ce qui ne va pas être simple pour la partition BootCamp ou alors il faut encore que j'achète un logiciel Ad Hoc)
2) cloner la partition mac avec CCC ou SuperDuper! puis cloner la partition BootCamp avec dd mais alors dois-je formater NTFS dans un premier temps? La partition copiée sera-t-elle bootable?

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà tenté cette manip? Cela est-il jouable? 
Si vraiment c'est trop chiant je me résoudrai à acheter Winclone mais voilà je voulais savoir si je peux m'en sortir avec le terminal.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui se pencheront sur mon problème


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2018)

Pour la partie strictement macOS, vu qu'il s'agit de El Capitan, utiliser *dd* devrait fonctionner sans problème. J'ai pour habitude de mettre une taille de bloc à 1 MB mais ce n'est pas l'essentiel.

L'ennui est que Windows ne se laisse pas manier simplement, et Bootcamp pas davantage. Je ne l'utilise pas car je n'utilise Windows que rarement et dans des VM. 

Puisque tu crées un nouveau disque et que tu peux le tester aisément, tu pourrais essayer d'utiliser rEFInd pour lancer Windows, plutôt qu'avec Bootcamp.


----------

